# I wonder who is hairier...



## CatLoverLisa (Aug 4, 2011)

little kitty or my bf?  hehe


----------



## CatLoverLisa (Aug 4, 2011)

oops, forgot the photo! Here's the hairy twosome


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Close call! I bet she loves that.. My cat's are obsessed with human hair


----------



## CatLoverLisa (Aug 4, 2011)

Ha, yes! I have taken to tying my hair back when handling her lately as she becomes obsessed with trying to catch it. It's cute at first but a badly aimed swipe from kitty claws is not so fun!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

When I was young we had a cat that would sit and chew my Dad's beard but that was because he used to dribble food in it


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

What a gorgeous little kitten!



GreyHare said:


> When I was young we had a cat that would sit and chew my Dad's beard but that was because he used to dribble food in it


:shocked:


----------

